

The New Math of Financial Aid - edw519
http://www.newsweek.com/id/210897/output/print

======
tokenadult
"One of the more touted elements of the 2007 law went into effect in July
2009. Known as the Income-Based Repayment program, it caps the monthly
payments on federal loans at 15 percent of a graduate's discretionary income.
What does that mean for the bottom line? Say you're a recent graduate with
$30,000 in federal loans and a starting salary of $25,000 a year. Previously,
your monthly payments would have totaled about $345; now they'll be around
$110, according to The Institute for College Access and Success (TICAS), a
nonprofit focused on affordability issues."

I have not seen a lot of other reporting on this law change, so that was
interesting to know. There is still the issue that total student debt
shouldn't be very high in a dicey economy. By current observation, some
college degrees in some subjects from some colleges don't provide a positive
return on investment.

